# Elliott Carter



## Hazel

Last week, at the Philharmonic concert, we heard Elliott Carter's "Holiday Overture". It was all new to me and quite enjoyable. I am almost embarrassed to say I'd never heard of Elliott Carter. Where have I been? I just did a search of the web and discovered that, last December 11, Elliott Carter was still living and composing at age 103! Will he be celebrating 104?

http://www.npr.org/blogs/deceptivecadence/2011/12/11/143458177/elliott-carter-still-composing-at-103

Can anyone tell me other really good recordings of Elliott Carter compositions? Thank you.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

The _Holiday overture_ comes from 1945, rather a long time ago, though of course Carter's compositional style was fully mature then. I was rather taken with the piano sonata, roughly contemporaneous with the overture, when I reviewed a recording for _Fanfare_.

Bridge Records is recording a lot (all) of Carter's music and that series is generally very well received.

I can attest to the quality of this CD by London Sinfonietta/Oliver Knussen of the concertio for orchestra, violin concerto and _Three occasions_ for orchestra









Carter can be technically difficult to play and is, at the same time, nowhere near being a cult so, in my experience, people who record his music generally do so because they are committed to it and are disinclined to make fools of themselves by doing it badly. So, you're likely to find good perfomances whatever you choose.

There's a surpsing amount on Spotify (just search on "elliott carter")


----------



## Hazel

Thank you, Jeremy. I have noted this so I can talk sense with the man at Archivmusic when he returns. That will be Tuesday since Monday is a "race down the highways to your doom" day. Labor Day, in other words. I often wonder why it is called "Labor" Day when no one labors. 

I truly look forward to more of Elliott Carter and hope I read about his 104th birthday celebration.


----------



## Ukko

Well done, Jeremy. You've covered enough to encourage _@Hazel_ to investigate.

Carter is a 'one-off', _@Hazel_. There are several posts/threads on TC about the guy and his music, but your own ears have precedence.


----------



## Hazel

It is nice to follow the oft-paraphrased philosophy "I don't know much about ... (fill in your own words) ... but I know what I like. Good to be that way because I can then create my own environment. Nothing worse than putting a book on the coffee table that you'd never read just because "everyone has read it".


----------



## Guest

His music from the 1940s-50s is far easier for many people to handle than his more recent music...from the 70s onward.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

Kontrapunctus said:


> His music from the 1940s-50s is far easier for many people to handle than his more recent music...from the 70s onward.


That's true, but his most recent music eases off on the complexity front to some extent.
However, I never feel that the difficulty in some of his scores is (a) gratuitous, (b) unpalatable. When I listen to Babbitt, I have a really hard time to be honest, whereas Carter's complexity is, at the very least, exhilarating.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Elliott Carter wrote more compositions since he was ninety than he did in the first ninety years of his life!

His clarinet concerto is very fun and enjoyable. I recommend this:


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> His clarinet concerto is very fun and enjoyable. I recommend this:


I agree. I couldn't find it on ArkivMusic or MDT so didn't mention it. Worth picking up s/h if you find it.


----------



## Hazel

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Elliott Carter wrote more compositions since he was ninety than he did in the first ninety years of his life!
> 
> His clarinet concerto is very fun and enjoyable. I recommend this:


I found a number of them at Archiv but I'm not sure they are the complete work since other artists are also named. That is always a mystery to me - being sure I get the complete work and not just one movement or a few phrases.

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical...=Clarinet+concerto+by+elliot+carter&sa=Search


----------



## Vaneyes

Hazel said:


> I found a number of them at Archiv but I'm not sure they are the complete work since other artists are also named. That is always a mystery to me - being sure I get the complete work and not just one movement or a few phrases.


The two Carter Clarinet Concerto recs that I'm familiar with, are the aformentioned on DG, and Nouvel Ensemble Moderne on Atma. Both contain all Carter material, and each work is complete.

I also suggest (all Carter material, and each work is complete): Boston Concerto, Cello Concerto, etc., with Knussen et al, on Bridge; Piano Concerto, etc.. with Oppens/Gielen et al, on Arte Nova; String Quartets 1 - 5, with Pacifica Qt. on Naxos.

Enjoy.


----------



## Hazel

Vaneyes said:


> The two Carter Clarinet Concerto recs that I'm familiar with, are the aformentioned on DG, and Nouvel Ensemble Moderne on Atma. Both contain all Carter material, and each work is complete.
> 
> I also suggest (all Carter material, and each work is complete): Boston Concerto, Cello Concerto, etc., with Knussen et al, on Bridge; Piano Concerto, etc.. with Oppens/Gielen et al, on Arte Nova; String Quartets 1 - 5, with Pacifica Qt. on Naxos.
> 
> Enjoy.


I have the Bridge one noted. Also his Holiday Overture. I definitely want that one. I'm waiting to hear from Archiv. I need a reply to a question I sent them - which they are always so good to provide. Thank you much. I find ArchivMusic very dependable when it comes to purchasing.


----------



## JoeBarron

Hazel,

Mr. Carter's style changed radically during the 1950s and 60s, when he became one of the world's most repsected avatn-gardists. Much of his mature work does not sound at all like the Holiday Overture, and it might not be to your taste. However, he wrote a lot of music during his earlier, neo-classical phase that I'm sure you'd enjoy. The Piano Sonata has already been mentioned. I would look into his Symphony No. 1, his Elegy for Strings (which also has a number of other arrangements), the Pastorale for clarinet and piano, the delightful Wind Quintet of 1948, the ballet Pocahantas, and his two Dickinson settings or chorus, "Musicians Wrestle Everywhere" and "Heart Not So Heavy as Mine." If you're feeling a little more adventurous, I would also recommend the Cello Sonata form 1948, the Sonata for Flute, Oboe, Cello and Harpsichord (1952) and the Eight Etudes and a Fantasy for Woodwind Quartet. 

Moving forward, you could explore the the String Quartet No. 1 (1951) and the Variations for Orchestra (1954) - and then all the other stuff that everyone else here has recommended. 

I do hope you look into more of Mr. Carter's work. I know most of his music and have found it very rewarding over the years.


----------



## Hazel

JoeBarron said:


> Hazel,
> 
> Mr. Carter's style changed radically during the 1950s and 60s, when he became one of the world's most repsected avatn-gardists. Much of his mature work does not sound at all like the Holiday Overture, and it might not be to your taste. However, he wrote a lot of music during his earlier, neo-classical phase that I'm sure you'd enjoy. The Piano Sonata has already been mentioned. I would look into his Symphony No. 1, his Elegy for Strings (which also has a number of other arrangements), the Pastorale for clarinet and piano, the delightful Wind Quintet of 1948, the ballet Pocahantas, and his two Dickinson settings or chorus, "Musicians Wrestle Everywhere" and "Heart Not So Heavy as Mine." If you're feeling a little more adventurous, I would also recommend the Cello Sonata form 1948, the Sonata for Flute, Oboe, Cello and Harpsichord (1952) and the Eight Etudes and a Fantasy for Woodwind Quartet.
> 
> Moving forward, you could explore the the String Quartet No. 1 (1951) and the Variations for Orchestra (1954) - and then all the other stuff that everyone else here has recommended.
> 
> I do hope you look into more of Mr. Carter's work. I know most of his music and have found it very rewarding over the years.


Thank you. I'll see what You Tube brings up. Or, B&N may have some I can listen to. Hazel


----------



## JoeBarron

Hazel said:


> Thank you. I'll see what You Tube brings up. Or, B&N may have some I can listen to. Hazel


Oh, I doubt Barnes and Noble would have any Carter.


----------



## Hazel

JoeBarron said:


> Oh, I doubt Barnes and Noble would have any Carter.


Hmmm??? Why?


----------



## clavichorder

I finally listened all the way through his 3rd string quartet. That beginning freaked me out for a while. I'll have to listen to it again. I'm not sure if I 'like' it, but it is interesting to carefully listen to.


----------



## dantejones

Try to get a score to the 3rd quartet, it's easier to clarify the movements of the double duets. That piece is one of the most sophisticated quartets i've ever come across


----------



## arpeggio

I was listening to the _String Quartets_ that finally turned me on to Carter.


----------

